# Danfoss VLT 5000, 6000



## august123 (20 September 2008)

Hallo,

suche alles was mit den VLT Serien 5000 und 6000 zu tun hat:

Steuerplatine Vlt 6000 ohne LCP
Kompl. Umrichter VLT 5000 (Kompaktformat) mit defekter Leistungselektronik / Gleichrichter/ Wechselrichter

usw. einfach anbieten


----------



## s.leuschke (20 September 2008)

Sammelst du den 5000er ?

Werden bei uns in Massen verwendet.
Werden allerdings nicht mehr hergestellt.

Lassen unsere defekten wieder richten.


----------



## august123 (20 September 2008)

ich will mir einen 5000er wieder richten, weil ich zufällig die Leistungselektronik fast umsonst bekommen habe (VLT5011) und den dann bei meinen Projekten einsetzen.
Und einen VLT6005 habe ich wo die Steuerplatine defekt ist.


----------



## s.leuschke (20 September 2008)

Wenn Du willst, such ich Dir die Firma raus, wo wir unsere hinschicken.
Da kannst Du Dich ja mal hinwenden.

Gruss Sven


----------



## august123 (21 September 2008)

Ja gerne, ein Versuch ist es wert


----------



## s.leuschke (21 September 2008)

Ok werde Dir morgen Bescheid geben.

Gruss Sven


----------



## august123 (21 September 2008)

für 80€ würde ich den VLT6005 auch verkaufen- wie gesagt es ist nur die Steuerkarte defekt, habe den Rest mit einer Ersatzkarte getestet und das funktioniert 100%.


----------



## s.leuschke (23 September 2008)

Sorry kam gestern nicht dazu, die Adresse rauszusuchen.
Werde das heute mit erledigen.

Gruss Sven


----------



## s.leuschke (23 September 2008)

Hallo ich schicke unseren defekten Danfoss Geräte an folgende Adresse ( ich schaffe in der Schweiz ) 

gebrüder meier

*Antriebstechnik*






8105 Regensdorf
Althardstrasse 190
Tel. 044 870 93 93
Fax 044 870 93 94



In Deutschland findest Du unter Danfoss.de auch Adressen .

Gruss Sven


----------



## august123 (23 September 2008)

OK vielleicht werde ich da mal anfragen.
Wahrscheinlich geht er aber ungetestet in die Bucht weil ich mir schon vorstellen kann was Ersatzteile kosten...


----------



## s.leuschke (24 September 2008)

vor 4 Monaten hätte ich Dir da sicherlich beim 5000er weiterhelfen können.
Hatten ca 15 Stück, welche defekt und abgeschrieben waren.
Haben davon ca 7 Stück als rep. wieder bekommen.
Da hätte man vorher Deine Teile auf die Seite legen können.

Gruss Sven


----------



## s.leuschke (24 September 2008)

Was brauchst Du eigentlich für den 5000er genau ?


----------



## august123 (24 September 2008)

also wenn ich ne VLT5000 Steuerplatine auftreibe, werde ich den VLT6005 abschreiben, die Leistungselektronik und die def. Platine des VLT6005 ausmustern und mit dem IP54 Gehäuse einen "neuen" Umrichter aus VLT5011 Leistungselektronik (vorhanden), VLT5011 Zwischenkreisdrosseln (fehlen auch noch, wobei das bestimmt einfacher aufzutreiben/ zu ersetzen ist) und VLT5000 Steuerplatine (für die Leistungsklassen untereinander sowieso gleich). LCP ist vorhanden.
Aus 3 mach 1 

Falls du ne VLT5000 Platine und evtl die Drosseln auftreiben kannst wär das super, mein Maximalpreis wäre aber 50-90€.


----------



## s.leuschke (2 Oktober 2008)

Hatte mal nach den Teilen geschaut,
haben da aber nichts mehr da. Hatten das ganze Zeug´s weggeschickt.
Darauf kamen dann wieder welche aufgepäppelt zurück.


----------



## august123 (2 Oktober 2008)

hab jetzt mal nen vlt5003 aus dem Ösiland für 33€ (defekte Leistung) bestellt, mal schaun ob mein Vorhaben überhaupt gelingt. Sonst verlässt mich langsam die Lust und ich vertick den Krempel.


----------



## august123 (5 Oktober 2008)

läuft.

Brauche aber noch ein VLT 5000er LCP


----------

